# Dwight Howard Best Behind Shaq



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

Here is a great assessment of the NBA's big men. D-Wade considers Dwight a younger version of the dominant Superman. It's good to see that he is getting recognition around the league quietly, Dwight is something really special

Article (link) 

btw... im new to this board, but i hope to contribute to this magic forum.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

MickyEyez said:


> Here is a great assessment of the NBA's big men. D-Wade considers Dwight a younger version of the dominant Superman. It's good to see that he is getting recognition around the league quietly, Dwight is something really special
> 
> Article (link)
> 
> btw... im new to this board, but i hope to contribute to this magic forum.


Welcome to BBB :cheers: 

Dwight is going to be something really special one day (already is)


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

ZÆ said:


> Welcome to BBB :cheers:
> 
> Dwight is going to be something really special one day (already is)


Already special... but i think he's got it in him to become a hall of famer one day. 40 years from now i wanna say, "damn... i remember dwight howard and his 9 championships... good times" 

maybe not 9... but as long as we surround him with talent (which has already begun), he will bring one to orlando. :cheers:


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

MickyEyez said:


> Already special... but i think he's got it in him to become a hall of famer one day. 40 years from now i wanna say, "damn... i remember dwight howard and his 9 championships... good times"
> 
> maybe not 9... but as long as we surround him with talent (which has already begun), he will bring one to orlando. :cheers:



In a few years, it will be Orlando vs. Chicago as the powerhouses battle. Similar to the Dallas-San Antonio, or Detroit- Miami situation nowadays.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

MickyEyez said:


> Already special... but i think he's got it in him to become a hall of famer one day. 40 years from now i wanna say, "damn... i remember dwight howard and his 9 championships... good times"
> 
> maybe not 9... but as long as we surround him with talent (which has already begun), he will bring one to orlando. :cheers:



It might be a bit early but I think barring injury Dwight will be a HOF shoe-in. If he keeps rebounding like he has been he should be up there on the All-Time list. 

As far as the article, I love Dwight but I have to disagree with it right now. I think Yao is the best center in the world right now. Dwight finished last season strong but Yao was pretty much Shaq-like dominant at the end of last year. And even after foot surgery he was dominating the WBC on a mediocre team without very good guards. I'd probably put Dwight behind Yao and Shaq right now.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

He's dominant right now, he reminds me of a more rebounding type of Shaq. Though if he expands his range I think we would have a new KG over here.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Saint Baller said:


> He's dominant right now, he reminds me of a more rebounding type of Shaq. Though if he expands his range I think we would have a new KG over here.



Therein lies a problem. I think Dwight wants to be KG. Orlando wants Dwight to be Duncan. Somewhere in between would be fine by me.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Worst list ever.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

You know it's bull**** when a player who only played about 4 games last year gets the #3 spot.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

yao was destroying people last year. 

i see dwight as KG with more power.


----------



## kevin lewis (Aug 8, 2006)

emeka okafor will have a better season next season.... i bet anyone $10000000


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> He's dominant right now, he reminds me of a more rebounding type of Shaq. Though if he expands his range I think we would have a new KG over here.


I hope not. Dwight doesn't have the talent level of a KG to attempt to be like him. As JNice already stated, Duncan with more rebounding and athletic ability is a more reasonable expectation. If Dwight attempts to pattern his game after KG he will not reach his potential.

BTW, MickyEyez welcome to the boards!


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Dwight should stick to the inside-game, he can be a *lot* better than Garnett in terms of success. The inside bigman is always more successful than the outside big man.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

kevin lewis said:


> emeka okafor will have a better season next season.... i bet anyone $10000000



Then Dwight? :laugh: Sign me up for that bet.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

ralaw said:


> I hope not. Dwight doesn't have the talent level of a KG to attempt to be like him. As JNice already stated, Duncan with more rebounding and athletic ability is a more reasonable expectation. If Dwight attempts to pattern his game after KG he will not reach his potential.
> 
> BTW, MickyEyez welcome to the boards!


Thanks ralaw. glad i found this board.

dwight should only try to model his game after dwight howard. he is too powerful to be mentioned in the same breath as duncan, and kg has a different style of play that cannot be mimicked. dwight needs to concentrate on receiving the ball in the most and dumping it back out to help the role players, or the magic need to set up plays to get dwight moving without the ball and forcing it inside. with players like dwight and amare, they need the ball inside to be a force, otherwise teams will key in on dwight and force turnovers.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

kevin lewis said:


> emeka okafor will have a better season next season.... i bet anyone $10000000



Count me in for a piece of that action.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

kevin lewis said:


> emeka okafor will have a better season next season.... i bet anyone $10000000



I will also take part in this bet.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

not to be a pain in the.. but I woudn't have him that high on the list he's a great rebounder and shot blocker but has no offense. Yao and Amere are better


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Yao right now, yes. Amare? No.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Brolic said:


> not to be a pain in the.. but I woudn't have him that high on the list he's a great rebounder and shot blocker but has no offense. Yao and Amere are better



But I thought offense was required to score 15 ppg? And more like 18-20 ppg after Francis was traded.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

JNice said:


> But I thought offense was required to score 15 ppg? And more like 18-20 ppg after Francis was traded.


he gets a lot of points right under the basket dropoffs, uses his athleticism basically I meant to say he has no low post moves yet.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

A little off topic, but a hilarious video of Dwight.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Luy85Gkrjz0"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Luy85Gkrjz0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

^ :laugh: He was screaming the moment the thing started moving.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Dwight seems like a really great guy. Not that we didn't know, but he's hilarious.

"I don't wanna get on any more rollercoasters after today!" You'd think it was his first time!


----------



## kevin lewis (Aug 8, 2006)

2 people in for the bet...anyone else?


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

mmm....i like emeka okafor and dwight howard....i rekon they will have the same sort of season, but dwight will have more blocks


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

ronna_meade21 said:


> mmm....i like emeka okafor and dwight howard....i rekon they will have the same sort of season, but dwight will have more blocks


No they won't, Dwight's will be better.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

kevin lewis said:


> 2 people in for the bet...anyone else?


i'll def take a piece of that action.


----------

